# What Buildings and Floors are Classified as Oceanview at Marriott Aruba Surf Club



## saturn28 (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking at the points chart I see there are 4 views at the Marriott Aruba Surf Club. They are garden view, oceanside view, ocean view and ocean front view. I would like to know which buildings have ocean view and what floors are they on.


----------



## m61376 (Aug 10, 2010)

For some reason, Marriott decided to allocate the same points to OS and OV, even though the OS rooms had sold for almost 5K more a few years ago. The OS rooms are in the front building closest to the beach. OV rooms, to answer your question, are room floors 3-12 in the main building (Compass building), which is the back perpendicular building on the left side when you look at the diagram, on both sides of the building (facing the pool and facing the Ocean Club). OV room are also on floors 3-12 in the section of the Spyglass building that is in the back and parallel to the beach.

Many of the GV rooms in the Spyglass building, esp. upper floors towards the front corner, have great ocean views as well. We had an exchange into a 6th floor front corner GV villa and I would have called the ocean view from the balcony an OV room.


----------



## qlaval (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## JPrisco (Apr 24, 2012)

*Arube Surf Club - which buildings?*

Which buildings are which?
The one with yellow and green is....
The one right next to that with blue & red is...
The one in the back that is blue & red is...
The red one on the right is...

THANKS!


----------



## mlfrancis (Apr 24, 2012)

*building names*

yellow/green is Lighthouse
blue/red behind that one is Compass
blue/red in the back and all red are both called Spyglass, I believe


----------



## ladyjadegd (Aug 31, 2017)

Instead of starting a new thread, I thought I'd re-visit this one.  I'm about to book at this resort and I'm torn between Oceanside and Oceanfront. Does anyone feel like its worth the extra points to have the oceanfront?  Its just about the view, right?  Thoughts are appreciated.  Have a great day!


----------



## m61376 (Aug 31, 2017)

ladyjadegd said:


> Instead of starting a new thread, I thought I'd re-visit this one.  I'm about to book at this resort and I'm torn between Oceanside and Oceanfront. Does anyone feel like its worth the extra points to have the oceanfront?  Its just about the view, right?  Thoughts are appreciated.  Have a great day!


The ocean front rooms are the ones at the from of the building closest to the beach, which have a beautiful panoramic view of the ocean.
That said, and while I LOVE views and sunsets, I'm not sure I'd pay the extra points for the OF. The water is beautiful but calm, and it's not like Hawaii where you see the rolling waves and sometimes (depending on season) whales from OF rooms. 
Personally, I think it depends on how frequently you visit any of the islands. I think sweeping ocean views mean more to first time visitors than to those who frequent the Caribbean or Hawaii. 

Last year I traded into the Lahaina Towers at MM1, and was a bot disappointed that we got a GV room and got stuck on the first floor. No dumpster, but just a foliage view. To be honest, I was a lot disappointed initially, but had a fabulous trip anyway, and at the end of the day my vacation wasn't ruined. My DH wasn't bothered by it at all. So it's really a personal decision.

Enjoy your trip, and make sure to book some of the outdoor restaurants on the beach. Great food and great experience!


----------



## Seaport104 (Aug 31, 2017)

THIS IS OCEANFRONT





THIS IS OCEANSIDE (SIDE FACING OCEAN CLUB) CLOSEST UNIT TO BEACH


----------



## Seaport104 (Aug 31, 2017)

ladyjadegd said:


> Instead of starting a new thread, I thought I'd re-visit this one.  I'm about to book at this resort and I'm torn between Oceanside and Oceanfront. Does anyone feel like its worth the extra points to have the oceanfront?  Its just about the view, right?  Thoughts are appreciated.  Have a great day!



I just posted pics of the 2 different views. Both times, I had 10 or 11th floors. Both awesome views the only difference is with oceanfront you can see that gorgeous blue ocean from the kitchen.


----------



## ladyjadegd (Sep 9, 2017)

Seaport104 said:


> I just posted pics of the 2 different views. Both times, I had 10 or 11th floors. Both awesome views the only difference is with oceanfront you can see that gorgeous blue ocean from the kitchen.



Thank you SO Much for the photos!   This is great info and I think I'll be going for the Ocean SIDE.


----------

